# Christmas 2020



## Herb G. (Dec 19, 2020)

What is your Christmas going to be like this year? Celebrating from a distance?
How is your dinner menu affected?

I'll be alone this year. No tree, no gifts, no nothing. My Christmas will be one for the record books.
I'll probably have a tv dinner or something.

Reactions: Sincere 6


----------



## drycreek (Dec 19, 2020)

Wife and I will be by ourselves only because this is the others year. The holidays get swapped every year this year we had thanksgiving, the in-law side gets Christmas.

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 19, 2020)

We will have the same small family gathering we did for Thanksgiving, 5 of us. I plan to make a 6 lb prime rib in the rotisserie, gravy, garlic mashed potatoes, green been casserole and a mixed vegetable medley, also garlic cheese biscuits. And assorted desserts. 
Tonight Betty and I are getting together with my friends from the mower shop, I go back 20 to 40 years with these people. We are bringing chili with cornbread an shredded cheese topping, a shrimp tray and a store bought cake for dessert, we all bring food and potluck it. After we eat we play some kind of game and just enjoy each other, we do it every year and I'm really looking forward to it.

Reactions: Like 7 | Sincere 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 19, 2020)

23- 3 months-90 years old we will do what we always do- Prime rib 24 lbs The joys of the kids- Grandkids. all the gifts... Hell I was Pc- bought the wife a 9mm kinder for Christmas... You only have so many days-use them wisely- I will be with those I love and whom love me-The Gov - the mandates- the morons have no right to change what you do- "The government shall NOT infringe.................. MERRY CHRISTMAS

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 5 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 19, 2020)

PS- Christmas is supposed to be happy time- Life is good- shoot for the moon....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 19, 2020)

Alot of our family has canceled coming to the shin digs. That's fine with me, come if you want, don't if you aren't comfortable. 

Who knows in the end who all will show, what other parties we are invited to will look like, but I can guarantee ya one thing and that is we will see as many as we can. 

We have lost loved ones over the last 8 months (non-covid related) and it breaks my heart we couldn't see them before the end. These poor people literally died alone... 

If you are comfortable with it, go see your loved ones while you can. We aren't guaranteed tomorrow with or without covid.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Sincere 4


----------



## trc65 (Dec 19, 2020)

A good portion of family will all be "home" and we'll see them on Christmas eve or day. Missing will be my Nephew and family, they were going to be home thanksgiving, but had to cancel their trip as his dad got covid (lost taste for a whole day). We started making cookies and candy a couple of days ago and will continue making sweets up to Christmas day. On the menu is ham with all the normal fixings. We will have eleven for dinner on Christmas.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 19, 2020)

Celebrated early with two of our sons last week. We decorated the house like usual. Wife and I will start the day alone opening a few gifts. Have invited a couple of widows and another couple over for Christmas dinner. Small group this year. Chuck

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Dec 20, 2020)

Herb G. said:


> What is your Christmas going to be like this year? Celebrating from a distance?
> How is your dinner menu affected?
> 
> I'll be alone this year. No tree, no gifts, no nothing. My Christmas will be one for the record books.
> I'll probably have a tv dinner or something.



Sounds like a good set-up to watch some Christmas movies. Maybe 'Home Alone', Polar Express' and for sure Ralphy, 'Christmas Story'. Make the best of it Herb, Merry Christmas.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## T. Ben (Dec 22, 2020)

I’ll be going to visit my folks on Christmas Eve,the in-laws aren’t planning anything. The step boy will be coming home on Saturday to celebrate. Christmas Day me and the wife(or the wife and I) are planning on doing some pheasant hunting.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tclem (Dec 22, 2020)

Mike1950 said:


> 23- 3 months-90 years old we will do what we always do- Prime rib 24 lbs The joys of the kids- Grandkids. all the gifts... Hell I was Pc- bought the wife a 9mm kinder for Christmas... You only have so many days-use them wisely- I will be with those I love and whom love me-The Gov - the mandates- the morons have no right to change what you do- "The government shall NOT infringe.................. MERRY CHRISTMAS


Y’all can’t have a 9 up there. That kinder is nice though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Dec 22, 2020)

Ran across this on Facebook. I am a sucker for children’s/young adult choirs; especially at this time of year; especially in 2020. I just wanted to share these incredible voices with y’all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 24, 2020)

Merry Christmas, Herb!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Christmas Herb!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 25, 2020)

Thinking of you Herb, especially this morning! Merry Christmas my friend

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry christmas herb.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 25, 2020)

Woke up to a white Christmas this morning, only a couple inches but pretty just the same and it makes Christmas day more festive I think, at least for us northerners. 



I just came in from blowing the snow, took care of both of my elderly retired lady neighbors while I was at it.

Reactions: Like 3 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 1


----------

